# Seeing a child in BMP way before being approved



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a bit of an odd one i know but i have seen a post on here re seeing a child on BMP or CWW before approval and remember thinking 'oooooh it's not a no then' and also it was brought up in my info meeting by the sw but for the life of me i cant remember what she said  

Does anyone know what could be done if you did see a profile of a child you were really interested in before being approved ??

xxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i imagine it would depend on how far away you were from approval?

i so want to adopt all those children on sites like that!


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes you are right!

I have just read a part on the BMP site which says there is such a thing as fast tracking you if the childs sw thinks you are a good match! I am just at the start  . Had info meeting 2 weeks ago and CRB checks tomorrow! Very early days for me but i have been looking at this little angel for weeks now and just can't believe how i feel about her!

I am going to mention it all to the sw when i have the first home visit and just see what she says. I know it can't happen for her and me but still gonna mention it  

xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I have one or two friends who were fast tracked after seeing a child in BMP or CWW. 

However, these have tended to be hard to place children, so it really depends on the "competition", sadly. There were two particularly hard to place children in a BBC campaign when DP and I were going through the process, and even though we were just starting out, their SW seemed keen to fast track us. Unfortunately some serious issues with the children came to light after we started to proceed with that LA and we had to pull out. It's likely these issues are the reason why the SW was so keen to proceed with us.

So it's not entirely out of the question but if the child is under 4 years old, white, with relatively few obvious problems, then there may be a lot of interest and the child's social worker may turn you down. It's definitely possibly though.


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

I say speak to your sw, it can't hurt to ask?

Mx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

M2M - Wow thank you - thats worth knowing and you have really got me thinking now!! I am so so early on though i just can't see it happening but like you and Maccer say, talk to the sw and see what happens. She is in BMP, 1yr old and dual heritage-very light in colour with a lilac top on!!! Not sure if i should mention names so i wont but if you have a peep you will know who i mean!!! She was born drug dependadnt but meeting all her milestones!Arrgggggghhhhhh i have to get a grip!!!! 

Maccer - once again thank you and yes i will do - may mention it tomorrow as having CRB checks done 

God i will have the fright of my life if they are positive about it and show it may be possible!!! There are soooo many things i would need to sort out but all possible and when its right its right.

We'll see anyway but thanks girls xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

We were fast tracked although our situation was different as we were the respite foster carers for our three.  For us it took less than six months from applying to adopt them to them being palced permanently with us.  

What harm can it do to ask?  

Bop


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Bop- many thanks  I will definately do so! I applied to do respite care 2 yrs ago but had to stop the process as my mom became Ill! Maybe that's something to ask about, altho this little one has bin with same fc since 4 days old! I'll keep u all posted. 
Just on train to crb checks.
Thanx again all xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

kittykat1234 said:


> M2M - Wow thank you - thats worth knowing and you have really got me thinking now!! I am so so early on though i just can't see it happening but like you and Maccer say, talk to the sw and see what happens. She is in BMP, 1yr old and dual heritage-very light in colour with a lilac top on!!! Not sure if i should mention names so i wont but if you have a peep you will know who i mean!!! She was born drug dependadnt but meeting all her milestones!Arrgggggghhhhhh i have to get a grip!!!!


We get CWW so not all the same kids are in there, but there is one that meets that exact description who is just gorgeous. I bet it's the same one.  Need to cancel our CWW subscription now we're going down the TX route.  It's a shame cos I love getting Adoption Today (the magazine) - I'm still really interested in adoption even though we're not adopting anymore.

I wish you the very best of luck. It certainly can't hurt to ask your SW but once you're actually in the process, i.e. have a social worker assigned to you, it is best to go through them. If you haven't actually started the process yet then you can approach the child's social worker directly (this is what we did) and explain your situation.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank u again  , 
I am def gonna Ask !
Yer I bet it's same one! 
I cannot for the life of me see why she would be hard to place unless it's cause she is dual heritage! 
I'll keep you posted and all the very very best of luck!! 
What does tx stand for??
Xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

kittykat1234 said:


> Thank u again ,
> I am def gonna Ask !
> Yer I bet it's same one!
> I cannot for the life of me see why she would be hard to place unless it's cause she is dual heritage!
> ...


Treatment - sorry, I usually post on the fertility treatment boards, but we were in the adoption process for a couple of years so I naturally gravitate towards the adoption boards!


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohh i see, thanx for clearing that up as I've seen tx loads and not known what it means. 
So how come ur swapping routes, if that's ok to ask? Xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

i have seen a lovely blonde 5 year old on bmp he is just gorgeous and i would love to take him home now


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

kittykat1234 said:


> Ohh i see, thanx for clearing that up as I've seen tx loads and not known what it means.
> So how come ur swapping routes, if that's ok to ask? Xx


No choice in the matter - it's a long story, but it basically involves some very incompetent social workers and a lot of messing about!


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohhh god, doesn't sound too good! Hope ur both ok! 
Here if you wanna rant, sure I'll be doing loads of it soon enough!!
Xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

kittykat1234 said:


> Ohhh god, doesn't sound too good! Hope ur both ok!
> Here if you wanna rant, sure I'll be doing loads of it soon enough!!
> Xx


Yeah I'm fine... we made the decision to try to have a baby back in the summer after things went pear-shaped and haven't regretted our decision. We could've switched to a different LA or a VA but we'd already spent 3 years on adoption, and while I'm still young we thought maybe we should try fertility treatment first to see if that works for us. We may re-visit adoption in the future.


----------

